# Dont miss these



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Super rare opportunity

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/coffee-flowers


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just saw these on IMM

What weight of flowers is in the packs ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

working dog said:


> Just saw these on IMM
> 
> What weight of flowers is in the packs ?


''These are available in single 1 brew sachets so you can try whichever you like the sound of more, or also in a pack of all 5 so you can enjoy the whole coffee flower rainbow.''


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure I'm reading this right Gary - I read and re-read that on the web site

Is that £3 for one brew ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

working dog said:


> Not sure I'm reading this right Gary - I read and re-read that on the web site
> 
> Is that £3 for one brew ?


Yep. Well you can get 2-3 steeps.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Note harvesting this stuff is a similar process to saffron !

Think there is only about 80g of each of these in the whole world. Cost a fortune


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

If I was ordering beans I'd pop one on the order out of morbid curiosity

Will be interesting to get peoples views on the drink


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

working dog said:


> If I was ordering beans I'd pop one on the order out of morbid curiosity
> 
> Will be interesting to get peoples views on the drink


It reminds me of camomile tea


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmm interested in giving these a go.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> It reminds me of camomile tea


Yuck!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yuck! - yuck! & more yuck!

The only thing I like less than a cup of camomile tea is two cups:yuk:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Yuck! - yuck! & more yuck!
> 
> The only thing I like less than a cup of camomile tea is two cups:yuk:


Reminds me of camomile lotion

[video=youtube;7rgSnm2-2ps]


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Each to their own


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I did see these the other day. I'm not a tea drinker at all but I'd probably get a pack if I was ordering...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Each to their own


 Indeed that's what it's all about


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I am on this.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> I am on this.


Cup them side-by-side.

Cupping is quickly becoming the new brewing , lol


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> Cup them side-by-side.
> 
> Cupping is quickly becoming the new brewing , lol


Cupping is my preferred method of taking coffee these days, can cover so much ground that way..

I wanna cup side by side but at £20 for the lot I feel as though I should really be enjoying them as a cuppa!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> Cupping is my preferred method of taking coffee these days, can cover so much ground that way..
> 
> I wanna cup side by side but at £20 for the lot I feel as though I should really be enjoying them as a cuppa!


You get 2 (or even 3) infusions. Roland prefers the 2nd infusion


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Maybe a daft question but do these contain caffeine? If not, could be a nice bedtime treat, I'm always looking for different teas for the PM's...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Just got in and there is no sign of this or last weeks IMM, I've suspected some of my post is being poached for some time now, but this comes worryingly close to confirming it :/

I hope the neighbour that has a missing delivery has just been sensible and grabbed my parcels from the mailbox dos it's obvious I'm not in :/ :/ :/ Aaagh /vent


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Relief! Turns out one of my neighbours noted that stuff was mounting up in the mailbox, they got a signed delivery given to them to take care of and decided to pick up my parcels for me - I HAVE FLOWERS AND IMM!!

And now have an agreement that if parcels do mount up because I'm away they'll take care of them rather than let them lie around. Yay - doesn't explain my other missing post but YAY.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I tried the Bourbon and Java today. Quite different from each other.

laura really enjoyed them when cooled and couldn't pick a fave


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Waiting for James to come around and we'll do them all side by side!

If they are ace, perhaps they'll start taking off like cascara has, more income for farmers and more yum yum at home?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> Waiting for James to come around and we'll do them all side by side!
> 
> If they are ace, perhaps they'll start taking off like cascara has, more income for farmers and more yum yum at home?


Its so labour intensive I doubt many farmer will have the resources . Cascara happens by default and a waste product usually


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

But I want I want I want*

*actually I don't yet because I've not tried it


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

shameless bump - do we know whether these are caffeine-y?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

http://robdoescoffee.com/2015/08/16/a-tasting-coffee-flower-tea-from-has-bean/

My own interpretation of these!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

robashton said:


> http://robdoescoffee.com/2015/08/16/a-tasting-coffee-flower-tea-from-has-bean/
> 
> My own interpretation of these!


cepac = ''CEPAC, a Bolivian NGO that works in rural development. CEPAC is also part of AIPE, which is a network of Bolivian NGOs that is partnered with the Centre for Sustainable Community Development at SFU in a training project.

''


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

So what is it doing on the label of one of these?









I thought these were from some farm somewhere - how does it relate to that NGO?


----------

